# Custom computer desks for office area.



## roasted (Jan 23, 2012)

I asked around here quite a bit getting some input from users. You folks have taken the time to give me advice that turned out to be spot-on, so I'd like to post some pictures of the computer desk that I built. I know it's not to the same magnitude of a garage being built or a house renovated but I still wanted to throw up my finished products as a result of the advice I received here.

The metal drawers are from a desk I got off Craigslist, but the wooden top was bad. *Tip 1* - Instead of trying to locate an expensive piece of hard wood big enough to use as a desktop, get a Lauan door from Lowes or Home Depot. 32x80, price = 48 bucks. Couldn't beat it.

*Tip 2* - After a failed attempt at using a painted top (my monitor's rubber feet would eventually stick to the paint and cause smudging in the finish) some users here suggested I try Formica. Initially I was skeptical due to the price. 42 bucks for a jet black matte finish 4x8 sheet of Formica. Eh. But someone asked me, how much time/energy did I invest in the paint I used? While the cost of contact cement + Formica does exceed just painting it by a few bucks, the final product is no comparison. I built a new side table of equal height as well. With that table, the bottom shelf is painted because the items on it (printer, tower, stereo) won't ever move. I just wanted the nicer Formica'd finish to be up top where I would be repairing computers and doing work.

*Breakdown:*
(1) 32x80 Lauan Solid Wood Door = 48.00
(2) 4x8 Matte Black Formica = 42.00
(1) 4x8 Particle Board (for side table) = 19.99
(1) Gallon Wilsonart Contact Cement = 25.99
(1) 3 Piece "Trim Set" Router Bits*** = 19.99
(4) 2x3x8 For Side Table Framing = 1.93
*Total = Roughly $200*

*** - The trim set came with 3 bits. A really long one, a really short one, and some kind of dove tail looking trim bit. I tried the long one on a small section, but it tends to scuff the finish further down the side. *My advice: Use the short trim bit at all costs.* After all, you're only trimming the very top, no need for a spinning blade to be coming in close contact with the surface further down the side.

*Items already had:*
Metal drawers for desk (bought off Craigslist a few months ago @ 25-50 or so)
Tools - Already had, except the router to do the trimming, which I borrowed from a family member.

*Pictures:*


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks for the update and the photos---Looks good---lots of computer monitors there!!!


----------



## roasted (Jan 23, 2012)

oh'mike said:


> Thanks for the update and the photos---Looks good---lots of computer monitors there!!!


The thought crossed my mind about building some sort of tower-type things behind the desk with the top pane angled down so the speakers could sit on there... that way I could fit a fourth monitor... :thumbsup:

The monitor on the far left actually isn't even hooked up. I don't have a VGA cable long enough to go to the tower and my Nvidia graphics card only has 2 outputs, so I'm going to get a cheapie PCI Nvidia card to utilize as a 3rd input for the left monitor. I don't really need it, but I've grown accustomed to utilizing 2 monitors at a time for work... and I love music... so I wouldn't mind watching live concerts I have on DVD on a monitor as I use the other two.

Anyway, far more to come. This is just the desks for the office area. I would post some of the other stuff we did but I'm sure everybody here has seen newly painted rooms.  There's a long honey-do list to complete besides just painting, though! :thumbsup:


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Every one likes pictures---and creative use of inexpensive materials---keep it up!


----------

